# installer un lecteur dvd externe sur macbook pro



## liliekitsh (8 Avril 2011)

bonjour j'ai un probleme avec l'installation d'un lecteur dvd externe  sur mon mac book pro tiger 10.4.11 , voila j'ai le lecteur de l'ordi qui  est mort,du coup j'ai acheté un samsung SE-084C qui est un graveur  lecteur externe,mais voila! impossible de le mettre sur mon mac,vu que  pour installer les pilotes il faut mettre le cd dans le mac   . j'ai appelé samsung il m'ont donné un lien vers le farmwire mais ça  n'est qu'une mise a jour ,impossible a faire tant que les pilotes ne  sont pas installés et eux sont incapables de me donner un lien pour  telecharger les pilotes en ligne,c'est vraiment la mer..! comment je  peut faire aidez moi je vais m'arracher la tete! en plus j'ai acheter ce  lecteur externe pour faire une mise a jour vers leopard...


----------



## boninmi (8 Avril 2011)

Les caractéristiques techniques ne le donnent pas compatible Mac.

Demande un échange avec le 084D, qui lui est annoncé compatible.

Un lecteur/graveur compatible Mac n'a en principe pas besoin de pilote. Tu branches, tu mets le CD/DVD, il apparaît sur le bureau.


----------



## liliekitsh (8 Avril 2011)

ah! bein j'ai fait comme t'as dit sans mettre de pilotes, j'ai mis un cd et ça marche!!!! j'suis trop con! par contre le lecteur n'apparait pas sur le mac,mais quand je met le cd dedans ya le cd qui apparait! mdr! j'suis vraiment trop con! et pour graver du coup je fait comment? j'utilise un logiciel externe et ça va graver???


----------



## boninmi (9 Avril 2011)

Ben oui, si tu ne mets rien dans le lecteur rien n'apparaît ... mais tu peux le voir dans les informations système (Pomme -> A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'info).

Pour graver tu utilises Finder -> Fichier -> Graver ... ou "Utilitaire de disque" mais ça dépend aussi de ce que tu veux graver (musique tu as iTunes, video iDVD,...), tu peux aussi utiliser un gratuit genre LiquidCD ou un payant genre Toast, tout ça à condition que ce graveur soit gèré, ce qui n'est pas annoncé dans sa doc. Tu peux accéder aux fichiers de ton CD comme tu veux en lecture ? Voir les rubriques adaptées du forum.


----------



## liliekitsh (10 Avril 2011)

euh....c'est quoi que tu apel les fichiers de lectures??:rose:
j'ai mis un dvd qui est apparu sur le bureau,et apres dans le menu du dvd je peut naviger dans les chapitres sans probemes...pour l'instant je n'ai testé que la lecture...pas encore la gravure,en fait la gravure je l'utilise presque jamais c'est triste mais j'ai presque abandonné le format cd...par contre pour graver un dvd ça va me servir je penses  je vais pouvoir enfin vider un peu mon tit ordi qui commence a etre un peu vieux (le pov' il a a peine 4-5 ans et il est deja tout vieux!) merci beaucoup!!! des que j'ai un soucis de nouveau je reviens ici  
vraiment j'suis "blonde" des fois! encore merci!


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2011)

Oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire, pour la lecture.
Si tu arrives à graver, signale le, ça peut rendre service à d'autres: ce lecteur/graveur non réputé compatible Mac le serait quand même .


----------



## liliekitsh (10 Avril 2011)

bein pourtant yavait bien ecrit qu'il etait compatible mac,ya meme les mises a jours du firmware pour mac... je reviendrais si je rencontre un probleme avec le graveur


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2011)

liliekitsh a dit:


> bein pourtant yavait bien ecrit qu'il etait compatible mac,ya meme les mises a jours du firmware pour mac... je reviendrais si je rencontre un probleme avec le graveur


OK, alors c'est le site que j'ai consulté qui n'est pas à jour. Tu ne devrais donc pas avoir de soucis.


----------

